

Credit Karma Raises $2.5 Million To Take The Mystery Out Of Credit Scores - fjabre
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/11/04/credit-karma-raises-2-5-million-to-take-the-mystery-out-of-credit-scores/

======
BearOfNH
FTA: _CEO Kenneth Lin says that the site doesn’t ever sell user information,
but instead shows users offers ..._

I'm sure Mr. Lin is sincere about this but I don't see how anyone can trust
him. If the site is a success, who knows but that (e.g.) Equifax might buy the
site and implement a new, scummier policy?

Not to mention loss of privacy due to poor site data security
(MySpace/Facebook, anyone?) or simple employee theft...

